# Vic reveiw



## CrazyNut (May 16, 2016)

Hi,
Just curious which year the licensing system review is? Also any idea what might change in terms of reptiles and amphibians listed under the scheduals 2, 3 and 7? Really hoping some more Varanus sp are added, such as Varanus glauerti. Also hoping N.asper and N.amyea are moved to basic.... I honestly don't know why they are on Advanced (much the same with S.taenicauda). 

Regards
CN


----------



## Freeloader (May 17, 2016)

I don't think anything is added to the list unless a submission is made by a licence holder. Then it is up to depi to make a decision based on the submission. Don't quote me but I think the submission usually contains subjects like husbandry, availability in other states and how the species go in captivity.


----------



## eipper (May 17, 2016)

All new editions to the Vic schedules begin on the advanced cat


----------



## CrazyNut (May 17, 2016)

I kmow they start on advanced but the two Nerphurus species and the strophurus I mentioned have been on liscence on here for a while and from what I have seen and spoken to people..... Really not that difficult to keep. How do you make a submission?? Really want to see Rankinia diemensis and Varanus glauerti make it to the schedules (even though they will be on advanced).


----------

